# Płyta główna Asus P5Q Deluxe - Kontroler RAID

## cRaSh_SiDeR

Witam,

Na wstępnie chciałbym wszystkich powitać.

A problem mam następujący:

Chciałbym zainstalować Gentoo na komputerze z płytą główna Asus P5Q Deluxe i 6 dyskami twardymi w dwóch macierzach. 2 dysku w mirroringu i 4 w raid 10.

O ile gentoo wykrywa mi macierz, jak dostarcza kontroler tj. dwie macierze są widoczne w /dev/mapper/ oraz cfdisku udaje mi się podzielić dysk na dyski na partycje ale w RAID10 zamiast 1,86 TB widzi tylko 1 TB. Drugi problem jak sformatować dyski w macierzy ?? W cfdisk partycje są widoczne jako /dev/dm-1p1 ... p2 ... p3 ... p5 ... itp natomiast mke2fs nie widzi partycji.

Proszę o pomoc w rozwiązaniu problemu.

Pozdrawiam,

Marcin

----------

## sherszen

Koszt tej płyty głównej to ok. 400 zł, a koszt sprzętowego kontrolera RAID to wydatek kilku tyś. zł. Wniosek tylko jeden. Jest to programowy kontroler, który poprawnie współpracuje z systemem Windows. Proponuje się zapoznać z software'owym rozwiązaniem, jakie oferuje kernel, oraz narzędziem mdadm. Tutaj nie będzie żadnych problemów.

----------

## Jacekalex

Nawet, jeśli jakimś cudem uruchomisz fakeraida z płyty głównej na Gentoo, to wystarczy awaria płyty głównej, i masz po danych, chyba że znajdziesz dokładnie taką samą płytę, z tym samym kontrolerem, i tym samym firmware w biosie, co np po 2 latach wcale nie jest pewne.

Natomiast ten kontroler z płyty głównej nie ma osobnego procesora, i jego działanie i tak obciąża Ci procesor, często bardziej, niż niż raid programowy przez mdadm.

Raid programowy ma w kernelu stabilne sterowniki, jest dobrze obsługiwany, i nie ma z nim kłopotu.

A np wymiana płyty głównej na inny model, innego producenta, nie ma w takim przypadku żadnego wpływu na raid realizowany na poziomie systemu operacyjnego.

Z wydajnością tego rozwiązania też nie ma praktycznie żadnych problemów.

To by było na tyle

 :Cool: Last edited by Jacekalex on Tue Sep 28, 2010 4:46 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## SlashBeast

Maja racje. FakeRAID ssie ostro. Dodatkowo pamietaj, ze przy macierzach >=2TB bedziesz musial uzyc tablicy GPT, Partycje tablicy DOS nie daja rady z wiecej niz 2TB.

----------

## Kurt Steiner

Moved from Polskie forum (Polish) to Instalacja i sprzęt.

----------

